# برنامج لإختبار الذكاء والقدرات العقلية ,&#1608



## pola (25 يناير 2006)

*برنامج لإختبار الذكاء والقدرات العقلية ,&#1608*

30: 
برنامج لإختبار الذكاء والقدرات العقلية

أدخل حمل البرنامج و بعدين فك الضغط وعيش حياتك وإن شاء الله تقولنا على نتيجة إختبار ذكائك بس أوعى تتكسف


بسم الله​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2006)

*لو كان مقلب من مقلبكم يبقى يوم اسود يوم منزلته *


----------



## pola (26 يناير 2006)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
دة برنامج حقيقى 
فية اختبارت حقيقية
و على فكرة  صعبة
جربى و قولنا النتيجة


----------



## ميرنا (26 يناير 2006)

*مش شغال معايه*


----------



## pola (26 يناير 2006)

لية الوصلة شغالة و انا جربتها النهاردة
جربى و قولى لى


----------



## st-mina (19 أكتوبر 2006)

اللينك مش شغااااال


----------



## موسى بن عمران 1 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

مش شغال


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يناير 2012)

فعلا مش شغالة


----------



## RASHY19_7 (26 يناير 2012)

مش شغال اللينك


----------

